# Sage Pro Grinder settings



## bump100 (Oct 2, 2015)

Fairly new to this coffee thing.

Can someone please help me in in finding an ideal setting for the pro grinder as my coffee always seem bitter.I have the burrs set at 6 and the grind on 14.The beans freshness have ranged from 4 days to 4 weeks and i seem to get a bitter espresso shot.

I also have the Dual boiler set at 94

Would it be possible for someone to tell me what settings and coffee you use so i can copy it, and find what i have to achieve as at the moment i`m not getting anywhere very fast.

Steve.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

One grinder will not be the same as the next, and one bean will have a different setting to the next.

You need to learn how to dial in the bean and adjust by taste. There is a good Barista Hustle blog post on this.


----------



## bump100 (Oct 2, 2015)

Ok,will go and find.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Bitterness indicates over extraction, what weights are you putting into the basket, what weight are you getting out (drink) and in what time?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Also what coffee are you using? Ideally confirm roaster, bean and roast date?


----------



## bump100 (Oct 2, 2015)

21g basket,42ish g out in about 22 seconds


----------



## bump100 (Oct 2, 2015)

Coffee is El Salvador Diamante from Redber Coffee and was roasted on 24 nov 2015


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Seems a little fast, you sure its not sour?

Tighten the grind slightly.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Different coffee's suit different extractions, but you are in the right ballpark.

Try that same shot but over 30 or so seconds.

Then try a slightly shorter shot, so 21g in, 32g out in 25ish seconds.

Try them and see what you think of the changes in flavor.

Froggy is right that bitterness is over-extraction (typically) but it can be hard to identify over extracted from under extracted when you are starting out.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

21g might be a little much in the basket also, what type of basket is it?


----------



## bump100 (Oct 2, 2015)

Sorry i haven`t replied to the response and help given but i came down with flu and didn`t feel like pulling any shots,when i was feeling better the beans would have been past the best so i didn`t try.I have replaced my sage pro grinder with a mazzer super jolly and in the process of doing the mods and have replaced the burrs.Also have enough old beans to run through the grinder with the new burrs.

i have a1kg of Rave signature blend coming so i will be stating again to try and find a decent shot


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Although aimed for Sage Oracle machines this video helped me understand flow rates and grind size.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

AMCD300 said:


> Although aimed for Sage Oracle machines this video helped me understand flow rates and grind size.


There's no way his 5-10ml shots are "over-extracted". I'm not sure anyone really understands flow rates for espresso as they are moving targets.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MWJB said:


> There's no way his 5-10ml shots are "over-extracted". I'm not sure anyone really understands flow rates for espresso as they are moving targets.


They might be " strong " and strong can be misread as bitter and bitter can be misconstrued as over extracted ?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> They might be " strong " and strong can be misread as bitter and bitter can be misconstrued as over extracted ?


Indeed, "strong" & overly intense seems to often be described as over-extracted, but it's just strong & most likely the opposite - under-extracted.


----------

